# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  Chinese Nationalist Airforce Dagger translation

## Len Scibilia

Hi guys,
           I just acquired what I believe to be a Chinese Nationalist Airforce dagger. I was wondering if anyone here might know something about it. I've seen some versions that have an eagle over a propeller on the brass scabbard throat. This one has a rampant lion.There are also some chinese characters on the leading edge. Can anyone translate? Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks & best regards,
Len Scibilia

----------


## kevin.feng

The words in Chinese is "Made by Cheng Du New China Metal Factory". Cheng Du is capital of Sichuan province in west China. The age is about 1940s.

I would personally suggest not to buy it as too many new stuffs or fakes like this here in China. You may not easily find it out just thru a picture without much knowledge of this kind dagger. And, even it is real, it is always very cheap.

----------


## Len Scibilia

Hi Kevin,
           Thanks for the translation! The dagger came to me mixed in with a small grouping of Japanese bayonets & militaria brought back to the States by an American GI many years ago. The price was very nominal. Any idea as to the significance of the lion figure?

Best regards,
Len

----------


## kevin.feng

In China, we call this kind of dagger "Zhong Zheng Jian" which was designed by Mr Zhong Zheng Jiang (former Chinese President, also president of Taiwan in 21th) around 1940s. But there's a lot of various copies after that.

I am not good in dagger. But if you search 中正剑 or Zhong Zheng Jian, i think you will find tons of information re it.

Hope this helps.

----------


## Jcwater

now~Chengdu Chinese fourth developed city,Panda's hometown,

----------


## Chanson

Hi, Len! I found your post regarding having a Chinese Nationalist Air Force Dagger. I am looking to buy one, and am interested if you still have it, and would like to sell it? Can you send me some pictures?

Chris 






> Hi guys,
>            I just acquired what I believe to be a Chinese Nationalist Airforce dagger. I was wondering if anyone here might know something about it. I've seen some versions that have an eagle over a propeller on the brass scabbard throat. This one has a rampant lion.There are also some chinese characters on the leading edge. Can anyone translate? Any information would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks & best regards,
> Len Scibilia

----------

